# Anyone else find this very clever and amusing?



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

His name is Linsey Pollak


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

The content is so banal and unimaginative.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

It's a great example of DIY instrument making, but musically bland.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I prefer the hyperbass flute, perfect for portraying glaciers moving


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Personally, I don't mind the fact that he didn't write a piece to rival Beethoven. The creativity of making the instruments impressed me enough!


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Pretty creative and cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Pentatonic bluesy stuff with homemade instruments and god knows what electronic modification to their timbres and repeated loops! Pretty cool!


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> The content is so banal and unimaginative.


I think you have spectacularly missed the point!
He's clearly a fine jazz performer with an amusing and inventive mine.
Anyone not finding this funny, must be very dull!


----------

